# MY VERSION OF HOMEMADE BLADE BAITS (Thinking out side the box) an they rattle



## Many Eyes

Well just got in from the garage an had this idea in my head for months an finally got time to put it to metal. I tested them in the tanks an they tested very well the dive tank they swim just as good as the vibe or sonars an as for jigging they have a diffrent jig action then any other jig or spoon i've seen. I haven't figured out the shape of the tail yet still playing around with it. Hoping on trying them out at the end of the month me an some buddies have a trip plained for the ilands for a guided trip. Owe yeah they rattle to!


----------



## cadman

Wow that's a pretty clever idea with the rattle. I assume it's in the head? Also that looks like it would have a nice wobble to it when it is retrieved. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Many Eyes

Thanks cadman. Yes the beads are in the head. They have a very good wobble to them.


----------



## st.slippy

I wonder if you should try a few upside-down. I would think there would be more water resistance. Just a thought. They look really cool. Hopefully they work good and you'll be showing us the fish attached to them in a few months.


----------



## sonar

That's exactly how it starts! & from now on as you fish them there will be an ongoing process of tweeking&tuning,&color ,,,,,,,,,EVOLUTION OF A MADMAN & HIS THOUGHTS OF LURE MAKING! GOOD JOB MANYEYES! --------sonar.........


----------



## vc1111

I salute you, Many. Those are very cool!


----------



## auglaizewader

Some nice paint and I would think those would be great, especially in some of the shallower lakes I fish. a little something extra to get there attention. Let us know hoe they go.


----------



## "Big" mark the shark

Hay an old boy down at the ohio gave me one of those are you the guy. If so thanks


----------



## All Eyes

Many Eyes is a good friend of mine and I'm looking forward to all the free fillets that these guys can't eat after their ice trip.  Hope your new blades whack em! Good luck and take a bunch of pics for us!!!


----------



## Nauti cat

years ago I read a article in a fishing the guy made similar looking blades to use for saugeye in the river by Col or CINCI he said they worked very well good luck keep us posted


----------



## Many Eyes

Thanks for your replies. I have been so buisy that I haven't had time to post or get paint on my lures I hope that I can get these ready before friday. Here are a couple that I made like All Eyes makes.

Hey "Big" mark the shark, do you still have the lure that that guy gave you if so could you send me a pic of it an did you catch anything with it?

st slippy, if you turn it up side down it hangs to much to the tail an it don't want to stand up an wobble.

CAN'T WAIT TILL FRIDAY, I'M SO READY TO READ ON THE BIG LAKE THAT I'M GOING CRAZY!!!!!!!


----------



## All Eyes

Great job my man! I took some of my new blades out to Berlin yesterday. Fished 20 fow on the road bed just north of 224. We got :S but the new blades really vibrated suprizingly well. You'll see what I mean cause yours are exactly what mine look like. Probably even better with your mold. Take as much metal off the blade itself as you can to leave them strong enough not to bend. The thinner the better. Some of my powder coating was even too much for a tight vibration on a couple of them. Call me when you bust your first pig.


----------



## xmchughx95

nice job!! just wondering what kind of shiney silver pipe that is. i'v been looking everywhere for some that wont rust.


----------



## JamesT

Nice Job! They look like they will work great!


----------



## ShutUpNFish

Those are neat! I wouldn't mind painting a few of those puppys


----------



## bowhunter29

Those are some great looking baits! You are clearly a man of many talents!

jeremy


----------



## Many Eyes

Thanks For the replys, They need a few adjustments but they work great. 

xmchughx95 I use stainless steel tube an coated copper tube, the coated copper tube you can get at lowes.


----------



## "Big" mark the shark

I will try to locate that for you. I had given it to the boy so I will check his box.


----------

